# June 21: Indiana State Beeks



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

INDIANA STATE BEEKEEPERS ASSOCIATION SUMMER FIELD DAY
Purdue University Honey Bee Research Lab (and nearby apiaries)

8:00 to 8:30 Registration ($20 per person, lunch included)

8:30 to 9:15 Introduction: Dave Shenefield, with updates from state apiarist Kathleen Prough 
and Purdue researcher Greg Hunt

9:15 to 9:30 Break

9:30 to noon Workshops in the apiaries:

1) Beginners' session - Installing Bees, Equipment and Hive Inspections 

2) Intermediate session - Troubleshooting Problems in Your Hive

3) Queen Rearing - Grafting, Setting up Starter Hives and Swarm Boxes

12:00 to 1:00 Picnic under the tent. KFC provided with registration.


1:00 to 3:00 Workshops in the Apiaries:

1) Making Splits and Nucs, Adding Queen Cells and Supering

2) Queen Status, Food Reserves, Problem Detection, and More

3) How to Select Queen Sources for Mite Resistance

Non-apiary workshop:

1) How to Market Your Honey and Make Handcrafted Hive Products 

3:00 to 3:30 Questions and Answers, the Raffle.

Adjourn

Directions to the Purdue Bee Lab (MAP):

Use 65 North from Indianapolis. Go west on 26 (left) and you will cross the Wabash River after passing through town and the courthouse square. It is a big bridge a couple miles from where you turned. Continue about a half-mile up a small hill until you are going through campus. You are now on State St. You will pass the Memorial Union, and will continue right through campus. The last light is Airport Drive. The road bends to the right up a small hill and over the railroad tracks. The drive to the lab is the second one on the left and has a large gray TV dish near the drive. From the other direction, the drive is the first right after Sharon Chapel Dr.


----------

